# Dogos anyone?



## WolfPack (Oct 15, 2009)

I think the dogo simply looks like a bigger white pitbull.  Some folks claim they are the best hog catching machine...well....some can do it....some can't.  What would u fellas do about this one?  Something tells me if this was the woods...that hog would be a long ways off.  

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SHg3oDSemmY&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SHg3oDSemmY&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## 2bbshot (Oct 15, 2009)

I dont think that dog would have had a prayer of catching that hog in the woods. Also, if that hog would have had and substantial cutters he would have killed that dog.


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Oct 15, 2009)

Ill stick with my pits,even a good dogo is bigger then i want


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Oct 15, 2009)

Iv talked to folks that have tried them and they all say that its alot harder to find a good dogo than it is a good pitt. and when you do get them turned on some of them cant hold the hog like a pitt.
Stick with pitts.


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 15, 2009)

> I dont think that dog would have had a prayer of catching that hog in the woods. Also, if that hog would have had and substantial cutters he would have killed that dog.



X2!! I thought that was an awful big pig for training purposes wasn't it?


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Oct 15, 2009)

Said it was the dogs second time in the pen...some take a little longer to figure out what to grab hold of and then what to do once they got it..but agree he had his work cut out for him with that hog


----------



## johnf (Oct 15, 2009)

the other deal is the price. dogos are very costly.you might have to try 3 or 2 pitt and get 1 for free.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Oct 15, 2009)

i have heard 75% of the dogos in the states are not pure dogos anyways. But i seen a video of a guy from texas that run a hog hunting business and he had dogos crossed wit pits and they were some hard core catching machines.. Jus what i heard dont kill the messanger


----------



## matthewsman (Oct 16, 2009)

*Too me that*

That looked like a immature dogo...He wasn't nearly as bully as the ones I've seen.Looked to be a 7-8 month old pup...


----------



## chad85 (Oct 16, 2009)

the ones i have used are about worthless to big and they catch and then recatch no jaw power but if u mix with a pit or my favorite a really gritty catahoula they are tough to beat  catdos


----------



## WolfPack (Oct 16, 2009)

LOL..... Just watch the very beginging of this video......the rest of it is just fail.....the dogs biting whatever it can and the one on the ear keeps letting go.  But that hog tossed him to china!

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JxHWX-ibelk&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JxHWX-ibelk&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## Fifty (Oct 16, 2009)

looks like hes just tryin to work some young dogs


----------



## warpaint (Oct 18, 2009)

*Dogos.....*

I have a Pit/Dogo cross that is the best all around dog I have ever been around. He catches hard, smart, and is the fastest I have ever owned. We lead him in, but he was used as a RCD, his first year or two. He can wind and find a hog really well also. He has alot of endurance, which some say is credited to the Dogo.
I totally agree that there are good ones and bad ones. I call them like I see them. However, I have seen enough through the crossed dogs to make me get a dogo female to breed. You can view a few clips of my cross at youtube.com/warpaintkennels.


----------



## tompkinsgil (Oct 18, 2009)

you said it right taz dumbgo's i wouldnt have one in my truck


----------



## GOTCHA (Oct 18, 2009)

only an idiot would put those pups in the pen with that hog. Dogos pits or whatever. and only an idiot would video it and a bigger idiot put it on this forum.


----------



## WolfPack (Oct 18, 2009)

GOTCHA said:


> only an idiot would put those pups in the pen with that hog. Dogos pits or whatever. and only an idiot would video it and a bigger idiot put it on this forum.



And it would take an even bigger idiot to put what appears to be a dead dog next to a hog in his avatar.


----------



## GOTCHA (Oct 18, 2009)

well you know the cool thing is  that dog found that hog and caught it in the wild...he earned those scars...but you are a pen man you wouldn't know anything about a hunting dog.


----------



## Florida Curdog (Oct 18, 2009)

I'll stick with my curdogs.


----------



## tompkinsgil (Oct 19, 2009)

dont need none ,dont want none .


----------



## hog hunter 45 (Oct 19, 2009)

yeah those dogs would be dead in the woods lying out there with their guts hanging out


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 19, 2009)

Folks, this thread is fixin` to get cleaned up, and if any more unfit language is posted, the thread will be deleted.


----------



## olcowman (Oct 19, 2009)

I wouldn't trade my 45lb pit for a whole truckload of them thangs. #1 I probably couldn't afford to feed em and #2 if they go to catching some of these hogs around here like they are trying in the video.... well you aint going to have to worry about taking em back to the house.

I've tried bigger dogs of most all the conventional breeds and frankly never could see the advantage of them. Now they look great in the pen, but in the woods and swamps they can be a liability. We usually end up bayed in the thickest brush around and I've seen a big old dog like that cause a good dog to get cut to pieces trying to stay bayed and maneuver around ol' clumsy. And they sure wear out a lot quicker when you go to hunting all night.

Maybe if they'd breed them dogos just a tad bigger, you know big enough to get a saddle on. That way we could ride him up to the action, pull the saddle off and let him catch. Saddle him back up and ride him on back to the pickup. Now I might buy one then!


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Oct 19, 2009)

TazD said:


> Cajun your Dogos might be faster in the open field, and I say might be, but they can't even come close in the thick jungles we get into where I hunt.
> More intelligent, oh come on, I would have to say the Dogo rates very high on the list for the dumbest dog there is. Haven't seen to many Dogos being used in TV, Movies, Therapy dogs, heck even Ceaser uses a pitbull to train other dumb dogs. Thats because of the pitbulls intelligence and confident, calm personalities.
> I do not believe in dog fighting and it is illegal. Now that I said that, I do know of people who have done it in the past. I have watched the training that these dogs went through as well as a few matches. Now, I"m a published author in the fitness and nutritional field,  I know quite a bit about training professional atheletes as well as animals, horses, dogs, etc, to get in  top physical condition, I hate to tell you the Dogo wouldn't last the first 2 hours of training. Plus they didn't last more then 20 minutes in the ring.
> The pits you had were probably from non-game bred proven stock iif you thought your Dogo's were better. Like most pit owners today they all like the big over sized pits,  ghetto dogs,and the Blue ones. I'll stick with a good line of  rednose dogs.
> Now I know you Dogo hunters think very highly of your Dogos. I know first hand, one of my buddies hunts them and he has the, Dogo's are Greatest problem too. LOL. Hunt whatever you like, but don't be confussed, there is still no better catch dog then a PITBULL....... Sorry....



WHATS WRONG WITH BLUE ONES?


----------



## ninja (Oct 20, 2009)

It looks like a UFC fight I saw, the boy was getting whipped pretty good but never quit fighting.  I think the best thing the dogos have going for em is they cross very well with catahoulas.  Michelle Mears had a dogo/cat named Jimbo that was probably one of her best strike dogs.  As far as raw catching power and a lock down bite the pit wins hands down.  My catchdog right now is a year old pit and he will eat that hogs lunch and be locked on that head like a vise.


----------



## 3pits (Oct 22, 2009)

I had a dogo once and an 80# pit, I never did compare them to each other catching but the dogo could destroy a hog leg knuckle in half he time the pit did, but I believe the pit was much quicker, the dogo had a longer stride so was probably a bit faster in the long run, he could really cut a corner too... my pit was trained in french ring and could really make a bite... so based on that you guys are right, you are going to find some great dogos and some not so great, same with pits,,,for the price though a pit is much more ecconomical ,, oh yea,, and the color of a dog dont mean squat the gene pool is pretty diverse on the pits, you'll find working dogs of every color


----------



## chad85 (Oct 22, 2009)

those cat/dogos are good


----------



## olcowman (Oct 23, 2009)

testdepth said:


> The pure bred white Dogo Argentino was originally designed to hunt jaguar.  As a guard dog breed they are listed as a man stopper.  They are an excellent family dog and family protector.  Some dogs when injured will quit this breed will not.  I think any breed has its share of good examples and bad.



I used to know a couple of fellers who bred another breed from south america that was for hunting jaguars. My spelling is probably wrong but they were called Fila Braseleras and they were some big ol tough looking beasts. I read they were crosses of bloodhounds, a type of old world mastiff and some sort of portuguese fighting bulldog. They were bred up by the conquistadors and brought to the new world as war dogs to fight and guard native prisoners, hunt escaped captives and jags, and maybe some herding of the livestock that acompanied the explorers.

All the ones I saw had a pretty nasty disposition towards strangers and were big enough to make you want to stay in your truck. (some close to 200lbs) Although I really wanted to see about crossing one of these with one of my catahoulas (giant super hog dog?) the breeders I met were dead set about cross breeding their animals and the price of buying one was way out of my budget, not to mentiom having to feed one of the things.

 Anyone here ever seen an outcross of one of these dogs or know of any of the filas that are used for hunting or herding?


----------



## Indian Arrowhead Man (Dec 6, 2009)

testdepth said:


> As a guard dog breed they are listed as a man stopper.  They are an excellent family dog and family protector.  Some dogs when injured will quit this breed will not.



Yes indeed.  I can't speak about their hog hunting abilities compared to other breeds although I know they're popular for that purpose out in Texas.  But I can speak for their family dog/home protector and they are excellent dogs:  smart, responsive, affectionate (and tolerant with children) but very protective without being high strung and unpredictably aggressive; quiet on the stalk and guard but savage on the take down.  The feller who said he hasn't seem them used as a working dog evidently needs to get out of the swamp more often.    Dogos are used extensively in Europe for guard and police work.  That doesn't sell them as a hog dog here but it does refute the "Dumbgo" lable.  

The Dogo is somewhat of a 'sensitive' dog and does not respond to negative training.  In addition, being a white dog, it's frequently deaf in at least one ear if not bilaterally deaf.  I suspect improper training techniques and even deafness in the dog is responsible for most of the reports of 'dumbness'.  

Dogos thrive on attention and like a lot of contact with the family and will usually retain a lot of playfulness throughout their lives.  They're often playful to the point of being sorta goofballs or clowns- but again, only with their family.  Around strangers it's all business.  

In response to another poster's comments about the Fila Brasileiro: again, another big tough dog that I know makes a great guard dog but I can't speak about its hunting ability.   Very popular in  South America as well as Italy and Spain, other Mediterranean countries.  Males usually run around 120 - 150, females about 80 -100.  Very similar to Dogos in temperament.  Both breeds are very protective of and loving with family members (both are great with children, being very tolerant and observant) but the F.B. is usually more somber than the Dogo.  The F.B. is more stand-offish of the two, being somewhat to very aggressive toward strangers whereas the Dogo will usually just be more cautious and alert around strangers watching for danger. Again, neither breed absolutely does not tolerate strangers exhibiting even a hint of monkey business.  

Both breeds can be dog aggressive, the F.B. more so.  However, the F.B. will bond with all of the family including family pets-even cats- and protect them like one of the humans in the family.  Dogos are  more likely to just tolerate cats and prone to chasing even the family cat if it runs.  Both are definitely breeds for experts or at least someone experienced in training and controlling large breeds; but the F.B. is more so and not really suitable for cosmopolitan settings where it will come into contact with strangers (humans and other dogs) on a regular basis.  The Dogo and F.B. are ideal dogs for someone with a large fenced in area or rural estate where you don't get (or want) many visitors.  

Since the other posts in this thread discussed the pros and cons of different breeds, I'll say that if you want a family protector and guard dog -as in a "man stopper" with predictable tendencies- you're more likely to get that in a Dogo than a Pit Bull in my opinion.  Yes, APBT can be good family dogs, but the Dogo is 'hard-wired' for it.  

My experience/qualifications for my opinion?  Over 20 years experience with working dogs including military and police applications.


----------



## JohnE (Dec 6, 2009)

The one thing I have to say is that dogos were not bred to be hardcore catchdogs. They were bred to hunt in a pack of 5 or more dogs and KILL pumas and hogs in open country. Not latch onto a ear.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jan 30, 2011)

I agree, the Dogos in the pics are puppies and not full grown dogs and not filled out either. I hunted Louisiana with some boys from down there and they used Rotties to boar hunt. Those Rotties were very agressive on the boar(s), had some serious weight to them and are people friendly. Why don't more people hunt with Rotties with the right temperment for boar hunting?


----------



## big country rnr (Jan 30, 2011)

Well let me start off with saying that dogo's are cur dogs .. They are so crossed with pointer,greatdane,mastiff,wolfhound,and there foundation is an extinct fighting dog . They are classified as a working hound . A cur dog more or less . They are posed to be hunted in packs to catch hogs . They DO NOT have the jaw or holding power as a pit . They have similar looks from the mastiff ,english bulldog crosses But all the other crosses hurt this dog as a straight up catch dog . They are out crossed to pits for jaw strength and gameness . They have excellent pain tolerance , wind . Again they are supposed to be hunted with more than one .


----------



## johnbanks63 (Jan 31, 2011)

It all depends on how you hunt. I have pits that I let run with my bay dogs. It just takes a pit a little longer to get in that kind of shape. Once they get in shape you have a true machine. Never had a problem with their stamina. I have hunted with a few pit dogo crosses and they did good.


----------

